# White curly things growing in my tank



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

I recently bought a big piece of candycane coral that had these little white curly things on the live rock part. Now after about 2 weeks it is speading little by little in my 14 gal. It dosnt seem to effect anything but I'm just curious if this is a good thing or bad? Im sorry that I don't have any pics but I would like to hear what I might have.


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

Those a completely harmles. They are little feather dusters.


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

So they are good, they have been growing alot in my tank. Will they get any bigger?, there about the size of a pin head.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

They could be hydra.


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

Those types can only get about a few inches at tops.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Doesn't sound like hydra to me at all, more than likely small feather dusters, I also have a lot of these in my refugium, they've been spreading like crazy. Hard to say for sure with out a picture however.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea maybe its not hydra.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I believe they are Spirorbids, a type of feather duster


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, almost certainly.
These have a habit of proliferating all over the tank, and they often wind up in annoying places. The worst is when they get in your filters to the point they actually jam them. Pay attention and keep them scraped back from places where they can cause trouble.


----------

